# Dakota Decoys



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

Just bought some fully flocked goose decoys. Very impressed with the bagging system. I have used the non flocked decoys for a couple of years and was never very impressed with the draw string type bags. The fully flocked decoys take up much less room and stack better in the trailer.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can`t go wrong with Dakota!!!!Jim


----------

